

Throwing out old computers - alphadevx
http://www.alphadevx.com/a/396-Throwing-out-old-computers

======
keithpeter
Current desktop is an HP Xeon box (xw6200) from 2004/5 with a new graphics
card, running Debian Wheezy. Just keeps going. No capacitor problems. I'm
thinking of 'going laptop' when it stops working.

The 'character' of a PC is just your files (is it not?)

